# Big Bowl Pipes



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

What are your favorite big bowled pipes? Trying to get a idea of what to keep a eye for on some BB estate's.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

My favorite, very favorite, big bowl ismy Dr. Grabow 07 Freehand. Big! Bowl!
View attachment 72142


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

It's not a freehand, and I don't know if it passes as a "big bowl" but mine would be my Bjarne Elephant's Foot:


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^

I like the bowl and the kitteh below.

Couch


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

That's a damned purty pipe Brian.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> It's not a freehand, and I don't know if it passes as a "big bowl" but mine would be my Bjarne Elephant's Foot:


That pipe is a looker


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

That is a work of art, Brian. Stunning.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> My favorite, very favorite, big bowl ismy Dr. Grabow 07 Freehand. Big! Bowl!
> View attachment 72142


I got my eyes and ears to the ground, Kevin. She's elusive, but I'll grab one of those 07's, one of these days. :smile:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

None of mine are huge, but here's some of my larger ones.

Savinelli -










Tanganyikan. I don't really smoke this guy much. Still got a nasty taste to it. It's currently getting a salt-alcohol treatment -










And I've got three Dr Grabow Big Pipes.

Blond billiard and dark finished Dublin -










And a walnut finished Dublin smooth with some carvings -










I've also got a MM General and a MM Freehand. This is a pic of the General, next to a Legend for size comparison. The Freehand is....I dunno....pretty close size-wise to the General, I guess. I don't have any pics of the Freehand.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I can find a lot of the Dr. Grabow Big Pipes, but the Blondies are hard to find. I might just have to order one straight from the factory. I love that Savinelli. Clifford.


----------



## Jogi (Dec 4, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> ...And I've got three Dr Grabow Big Pipes.


The natural one is *beautiful*! Never saw a natural *or* carved Big Pipe before.



36Bones said:


> I can find a lot of the Dr. Grabow Big Pipes, but the Blondies are hard to find. I might just have to order one straight from the factory. I love that Savinelli. Clifford.


Do they have an online store, like MM?? ray:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

If, you contact them, they will send you a price list. They do mail order. You can't buy straight off the net from them. DG likes to do things the old fashion way. Which I don't mind at all, but I'm old. ound:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I had never really looked, but I had never seen a blond Big Pipe either before that one. I got it from wvsmokeshop.com but I must've gotten the last one because they aren't listed anymore. Best bet might be to call the factory - dr grabow smoking pipes, tobacco pipe cleaner sparta nc


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I really wanted some big pipes recently with how much I we enjoying smoking. I though the best option till I could save up for a big meer or briar was two mm generals they will be in this week sometime.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Stanwell 186


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The biggest bowl I have is this no-name estate, "London, England" made Lovat... Great smoker BTW...


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Im a fan of Mario Grandi pipes, I dont like their overly artsy ones but you can get some big pipes for around $100 I got two myself and I love them. Also check out Moretti, Ardor and Boswell for some big pipes


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

The Mario Grandi's are beautiful. The $85 price is pretty sweet, too.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn! What a beautiful bowl and shank, then the stem comes into play and spoils the whole effect. 

Design means something to me. I work a hotel front desk these days, but I used to be a hand-made jeweler. 

There are two guys here that do awesome pipes, and their pipes flow and feel intregrated... not like that one... it seems like he started off really well, then just tacked on a stem that has nada to do with the rest of the pipe.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> The biggest bowl I have is this no-name estate, "London, England" made Lovat... Great smoker BTW...


I like that pipe Dale! Lovats are classy lookin'!


----------

